# Bread Knife Template - Using router table to round over the edges



## bkramme (Aug 30, 2010)

Folks, 

I'm new to woodworking and would appreciate any guidance that the membership can share with me. 

I'm looking for a technique to safely round over the edges of a bread knife using my router table. I have 1/2" template router bit and just don't know if a router is the proper/safest method to work the bread knife edges short of lot's of hand sanding. 

I have attached a copy of my bread knife plan to help you help me. 

Thanks,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have enough thickness to use a bearing guided roundover bit you could lay the holder on its side and run it around a table mounted router very carefully. Because the bearing would limit the depth of cut, it would allow you to stop and restart, giving you a chance to keep moving your hands to a safe position.
If that proves to not be an option, the next best way I would try is to take a sanding drum on drill press, or clamp the knife holder and use a drill or dremel mounted one and freehand the curves on with light passes. A little light sanding after will finish it up.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bkramme said:


> Folks,
> 
> I'm new to woodworking and would appreciate any guidance that the membership can share with me.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce - Welcome to the forum
I agree with Charles (CherryVille Chuck) on using a bearing guided roundover bit with the workpiece flat on the table. Those bits are relatively inexpesive and you can do a lot with them. The picture is from MLCS.
Good Luck


----------

